
Space Art or AI Breakthrough? - perceptron2go
https://intelactica.com
======
Intelactica
Wow! Thank you for looking. No GANs just a bunch of specially crafted
convnets.

------
perceptron2go
Is this for real or just another Photoshop "miracle"?

------
zx80ula
Probably photoshop. But I am secretly hoping that it is not :)

------
leralom
Nice! I wonder if they use GANs

